#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Request: Prior Art in Refining Process of Petroleum Feedstock

## ArticleOne

Article One Partners (AOP), the worlds largest online patent and technical literature research community, is looking for Technical Literature Researchers a prior art research study related to a refining process for making lubricant base oil from a petroleum feedstock study.  Using market knowledge, web searching, technical experience, and/or literature databases they may already be familiar with, Researchers can earn up to $5000 for finding and submitting key patent validity evidence or prior art.



This opportunity is a perfect fit for students, industry and research professionals, stay at home parents, those with a background in data and literature mining, or even individuals with a high level of intellectual curiosity and a desire to solve complex technical challenges. And if you are unsure as to how to find technical literature, we have access to training which will help get you started.

As experts in this field, you may already have access to possible documents or the sources of information we are looking for. We thus invite you to register on our site and participate in this Study. Please visit our website or the study pages for more information and enter referral code forum when signing up. Thank you!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Request: Prior Art in Refining Process of Petroleum Feedstock

----------

